# should I just go ahead and pur my book out



## kunox (Jun 10, 2013)

I have been working away for five years at getting my stories writen and I am a head by a lot on writing but i really want that final protection of an official listing. problem being I can't afford it. I guess I at the tipping point of just putting it out. I have what I call an unofficial copy write but rtthat only protects me so much. my dad put out a book without getting the official listing. so what do i do.


p.s. the copy write office should redo their website. I thought that all i needed was thirty five dollars to get it out there.

p.s.s. thank you for your time.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 10, 2013)

If your book is as ridden with errors as this post I suggest you do not. If I were you; then I would edit, and then rewrite again.


----------



## kunox (Jun 10, 2013)

it doesn't... it has been edited.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 10, 2013)

Have you had proofreaders and sample readers? I just don't think it wise to put out a book unless it is fully done. Do not rush it.


----------



## kunox (Jun 10, 2013)

the part I am releasing is fully done and yes I have had all those things. got two profreaders in my cousin and one proffesional editor.
btw i am two books ahead. novel wise not just the part i am going to put out.


----------



## escorial (Jun 10, 2013)

sounds purfect


----------



## NeoCaesar (Jun 10, 2013)

Skodt said:


> If your book is as ridden with errors as this post I suggest you do not. If I were you; then I would edit, and then rewrite again.



Written with incredible tact and restraint.


----------



## kunox (Jun 10, 2013)

NeoCaesar said:


> Written with incredible tact and restraint.




I would say so..lol.


----------



## Meli (Jun 10, 2013)

Never rush anything.


----------



## kunox (Jun 10, 2013)

i am not rushing anything I just want to know if I am covered by law.. thats it.. lol


----------



## kunox (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks for your advice. It has been a real honor working with you guys... but....  I am though going to gt my first book published. the reason is I am way ahead of you guiys in this process. atleast six stories ahead. plus I think it's time. again thanks.


----------



## philistine (Jun 10, 2013)

Skodt said:


> If your book is as ridden with errors as this post I suggest you do not. If I were you; then I would edit, and then rewrite again.



Came in here to say this.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 10, 2013)

If I understand right, you're self publishing. If you're really worried about someone stealing your work, then by all means go ahead and get an official copyright. However, if you google "should I copyright my novel" you'll find that it's only mandatory if you're planning on going through a traditional publisher, and from what I've read they normally take care of that for you. Most internet searches will tell you that your work is automatically copyrighted as you write it, and that protection is usually adequate unless you need to go to court, in which case it's obviously better to have a copyright on file with the copyright office. I'd suggest you study these things before making the decision, as I'm only telling you what little I know about it. Also, if you're outside the U.S. I don't know anything about how it works.


----------



## kunox (Jun 10, 2013)

btw the way it has been picked through over much.... meticulously for years on end. I know i have a few errors after publishing it but that's because they didn't but that spell check thing upfront.{in which i will be requesting. buttttt..... I will make the changes after i find them in a prof copy and that will be that.... also I have so few errors it's funny. you guys awesome much...

also btw: that post sounded angry but it's not.l. i was just giving a for the record statement. it's not attended to be an attack or defense.


----------



## kunox (Jun 10, 2013)

J Anfinson said:


> If I understand right, you're self publishing. If you're really worried about someone stealing your work, then by all means go ahead and get an official copyright. However, if you google "should I copyright my novel" you'll find that it's only mandatory if you're planning on going through a traditional publisher, and from what I've read they normally take care of that for you. Most internet searches will tell you that your work is automatically copyrighted as you write it, and that protection is usually adequate unless you need to go to court, in which case it's obviously better to have a copyright on file with the copyright office. I'd suggest you study these things before making the decision, as I'm only telling you what little I know about it. Also, if you're outside the U.S. I don't know anything about how it works.




Thank you I did... I asked a lawyer and he said it was fine but thanks for asking the question that wad asked.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 10, 2013)

I am just worried about your typing skills. As evidence of any work you put forth. A post on the internet should be less riddled with errors than a book. I am by no means perfect in my grammar, but I at least assess the situation and learn; I just really put forth the suggestion that you do as well.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 10, 2013)

kunox said:


> thanks for your advice. It has been a real honor working with you guys... but....  I am though going to gt my first book published. the reason is I am way ahead of you guiys in this process. atleast six stories ahead. plus I think it's time. again thanks.



(plenty of people on this site have been published, they even have little badges under their names to say so)


----------



## kunox (Jun 10, 2013)

to skodt;thank you

after or day or two my mom will put in my account info and I will be published.. if i am not already.
thanks foo all of your concerns.


p.s. my books name is Truly Dual Saga


----------



## Sam (Jun 11, 2013)

kunox said:


> thanks for your advice. It has been a real honor working with you guys... but....  I am though going to gt my first book published. the reason is I am way ahead of you guiys in this process. atleast six stories ahead. plus I think it's time. again thanks.



I know a guy on this site who's written fifteen novels, I'm working on my thirteenth, and another woman has nine. We've all been published. 

Don't be so presumptuous. You aren't way ahead of anyone. You haven't mastered the concept of sentences, punctuation, or spelling. It'll be a few years before you're ready to produce material good enough for publication, but you insist on blindly trudging along with the erroneous belief that an editor can make gold from polishing a turd. The writing industry does not work that way. There are thousands of writers who've spent years mastering the craft and still cannot snag a publishing deal. They're being turned down despite their excellent writing. You, on the other hand, believe you're ready to go with a first book which -- judging from your posts -- will be littered with mistakes. 

But we've been down this road before. I know you won't listen to a word I have to say. You're going to have to learn all these things the hard way.


----------



## kunox (Jun 11, 2013)

Sam said:


> I know a guy on this site who's written fifteen novels, I'm working on my thirteenth, and another woman has nine. We've all been published.
> 
> Don't be so presumptuous. You aren't way ahead of anyone. You haven't mastered the concept of sentences, punctuation, or spelling. It'll be a few years before you're ready to produce material good enough for publication, but you insist on blindly trudging along with the erroneous belief that an editor can make gold from polishing a turd. The writing industry does not work that way. There are thousands of writers who've spent years mastering the craft and still cannot snag a publishing deal. They're being turned down despite their excellent writing. You, on the other hand, believe you're ready to go with a first book which -- judging from your posts -- will be littered with mistakes.
> 
> But we've been down this road before. I know you won't listen to a word I have to say. You're going to have to learn all these things the hard way.



you know one thing I have to admit.. at least your honest in and persistent. though I think you've mistaken what I said in my statement.. you seem to think i think I am a head of you in works. well like you said no you have out passed me bey a mile. here is the thing iI meant though. I am only releasing three chapters. besides the thirteen others i thought was going to go with my first book and the seventeen after you haven't seen. well I think it's seventeen. thus i am ahead of the reader by a good mile or two. another thing is i AM not downing the need for the ability to spell . the thing is I think it's more important for me to write a good story but if I had a choice between losing al comprehension of the English language or losing all ability to tell a good story. I'd have to refuse. mainly because you might as well be asking me wich lung to cut out. i kinda need'em, both if you get what i am saying. also I am still working on speilling and grammar but I realized the book that I was using was a peace of trash. i basically just tells you to learn stuff but doesn't actually tell you anything. need a better source first. thank you for your advice. I have taken sixty percent of it. you just don't see it.


----------



## Travers (Jun 11, 2013)

kunox said:


> you know one thing I have to admit.. at least your honest in and persistent. though I think you've mistaken what I said in my statement.. you seem to think i think I am a head of you in works. well like you said no you have out passed me bey a mile. here is the thing iI meant though. I am only releasing three chapters. besides the thirteen others i thought was going to go with my first book and the seventeen after you haven't seen. well I think it's seventeen. thus i am ahead of the reader by a good mile or two. another thing is i AM not downing the need for the ability to spell . the thing is I think it's more important for me to write a good story but if I had a choice between losing al comprehension of the English language or losing all ability to tell a good story. I'd have to refuse. mainly because you might as well be asking me wich lung to cut out. i kinda need'em, both if you get what i am saying. also I am still working on speilling and grammar but I realized the book that I was using was a peace of trash. i basically just tells you to learn stuff but doesn't actually tell you anything. need a better source first. thank you for your advice. I have taken sixty percent of it. you just don't see it.



You would do very well to take the advice of people such as Sam. 
Even if you improve your spelling and grammar, if the structure and flow of your novel is anything like this response... Well, it's an almost unreadable, rambling mess. 
I'm not saying that to be harsh, just to really highlight your need to listen to the advice you're given in nearly every thread you've started.


----------



## kunox (Jun 11, 2013)

actually this is getting frustrating now. not that i  am trying to start anything but I am learning to spell and do grammar really well. I am not doing it. just not in the order you guys would like. the other thing is I am not just taking his forums advice. you see I have actually had published people read my or look at my book and they say go  for it. heck my editor chats go for it. just so you know, Jeff head and Donald head are the people I am referring to. both have been [published twice.{not that I am relaying on my dads/Jeff heads advice. he could stand to improve in those areas as well.} also my editor thinks OI should put something out there. she published as well. not sure where but she and to what fashion does right. the thing is they have a advantage you guys don't have. they've seen what I can do. they've seen my work.yes my dad and uncle have about five books collectively published but It's enough to give advice on the subject. now i ma not knocking your advice I ma actually trying to do something about the situation but I make a deal with any one you guys. we will see my first reviews and see if they are good. if they are you guys got to lay off one. I know i am going to get reviews by the way. I am using fiverr.com and paying for honest reviews. lest you guys want to review them then feel free. but five different reviews from five different peoples perspective over three months. they must be over four or under two to count. so three is as tie. that's what I am saying.you don't have to except but i would like to prove you guys wrong in this area. honest reviews only. i may even buy the books. if you win i will release my books but I will work harder on my spelling and game. in other words I divert needless money to buying me a tutor or something.{sorry got to release the rest of this because releasing the first is like a promise and i attend on keeping them. but I f I win you guys got to admit that not only am I good but am good enough to write a novel. plus tell your friends about my book.{yeah i know but It's the equivalent of what I am going to do if I lose.} also if you don't make this deal then on't worry about criticizing work you haven't seen with your own to eyes. there is a reason I am doing this. it's not to be mean but I do need you guys advice. i also need to take it in consideration all of with other factors. I am in need your advice so much but not advice that conflicts with the reality of my situation. so I am going to put my money where my mouth is. so who's up for some free books. only five may enter. chose wisely.

p.s. i am giving you guys the opportunity to prove your point with actual knowledge of my work. so I would take it if I where you. also I think five is a good number because it dose break a tie and it might be the limit of what i can afford.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 11, 2013)

I just can’t reconcile your posts with anything that might be anywhere near publishable. There’s just too big of a chasm between the two – your writing here is practically incomprehensible.

If you could manage one post that was somewhat coherent and relatively free of errors, then maybe I could begin to take you seriously.


----------



## Travers (Jun 11, 2013)

Are you asking us to read your book?

If so, I would love to. If not, I have no idea what you meant.


----------



## kunox (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes!!! it would do us both some good. i might get some constructive criticism and you ether get a good read or you get to prove your point. ether way would do us akll some good.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Jun 11, 2013)

You may very well have a lovely, fertile, imaginative mind. One of my good writing friends is a wonderfully creative person but has trouble with basic spelling and grammar because of learning disabilities, so I really don't think that's the argument here. The thing that is making our collective eyes twitch (if I may speak for the rest of you?) is that based on how you write to us it's very hard to get the sense that you have a decent enough grasp of language to properly portray what is in your mind.
Perhaps if you gave us a small sample of what would be in your book, that would be helpful in enabling us to give you the support you crave. We're not mean people here, or at least not all of us, and I think I speak for most when I say that we would love to support you, but we're wary of giving it baselessly.


----------



## kunox (Jun 11, 2013)

actually that's a good idea give me a day to figure out what to give you. it will be from my first book.

btw I love you people. i rather be honestly hit by a friend then be given pleasantries by an enemy.


----------



## Travers (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, kunox. Easy way forwards. Post your first chapter in the prose workshop.

But, you make it sound like we want your novel to be bad. That is so far from the case.


----------



## kunox (Jun 11, 2013)

I hate that it sounds like that.. I know you want nothing but good for me... it'  just I ave a problem taking advice I only half agree with. lol. heck I found horrible to have to take advice I don't agree with at all.{not that ypou guys gave me that last one}
I actually will be getting this to you by this afternoon. I will have to figure out how to put a chapter on the forum. it's a new process to me. wil be deleting it in a weak though. lol don't want to give away to much.


----------



## kunox (Jun 11, 2013)

I guess it's up... feel free to criticize were needed


----------



## JosephB (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm shocked by how things are panning out in the workshop. Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## kunox (Jun 11, 2013)

me to,,,,


----------

